# Como se formam os fenómenos meteorológicos



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2007 às 22:07)

Este tópico destina-se á partilha de informação sobre as formações de fenomenos meteorologicos e de como são os climas no mundo areas propricias a certos fenomenos conceitos meteorologicos etc...

Mas o destino mesmo deste topico é expor duvidas para que outros possam responder e assim partilharmos informações uns com os outros e assim fazer crescer a nossa meteoloucura...









Nada melhor como começar com uns mapazitos 

*Tipos de nuvens*

Classificação internacional das nuvens (Descrição,  altura, Altitude extensão vertical).  A identificação das formas de nuvens baseia-se em definições especificas e descrições dadas no Atlas Internacional de Nuvens. As nuvens encontram-se num processo contínuo de evolução e aparecem numa variedade infinita de formas. É, no entanto, possível definir um número limitado de formas características, frequentemente observadas em todo o mundo, nas quais se podem agrupar, em linhas gerais, as nuvens. 

Foi estabelecida uma classificação das formas características das nuvens, em termos de géneros, espécies e variedades. No âmbito desta disciplina interessa apenas referir os géneros, em número de dez e que são: 

*  - Cirros (Ci)* - Nuvens isoladas - filamentos brancos e delicados - bancos ou faixas estreitas brancas ou quase brancas - aspecto fibroso ou sedoso.

*  - Cirrocúmulos (Cc)* - Banco, lençol ou cantada delgada de nuvens brancas, sem sombras próprias, constituídas por elementos muito pequenos em forma de grãos, de pregas, etc.; ligados ou não, e dispostos mais ou menos regularmente; a maioria dos elementos tem largura aparente inferior a um grau. 

*  - Cirrostratos (Cs)* - Véu nebuloso transparente e esbranquiçado, de aspecto fibroso ou liso, que cobre total ou parcialmente o céu. Pode produzir fenómenos de halo. 

*  - Altocúmulos (Ac)* - Banco, lençol ou camada de nuvens brancas ou cinzentas, geralmente com sombras próprias, constituídas por lâminas, massas globulares, rolos, etc.; às vezes parcialmente fibrosos ou difusos, ligados ou não. A maioria dos elementos dispostos regularmente têm largura aparente entre um e cinco graus.

*  - Altostratos (As)* - Lençol ou camada de nuvens acinzentadas ou azuladas de aspecto esfriado, fibroso ou uniforme, que cobre total ou parcialmente o céu, e tem porções suficientemente ténues para que se veja o Sol, pelo menos vagamente, corno através de vidro despolido. O altostrato não produz fenómenos de halo. 

*  - Nimbostratos (Ns)* - Camada nebulosa cinzenta, muitas vezes sombria. O aspecto torna-se difuso pela queda mais ou menos contínua de chuva ou neve. É suficientemente espesso, em todos os pontos, para ocultar o Sol. Por baixo da camada existem frequentemente nuvens baixas esfarrapadas, ligadas ou não a ela. 

*  - Estratocúmulos (Sc)* - Banco, lençol ou camada de nuvens cinzentas ou esbranquiçadas, ou cinzentas e esbranquiçadas, quase  sempre - com porções escuras, constituídas por massas em mosaico, glóbulos, rolos, etc.; de aspecto não fibroso (excepto quando virga), ligados ou não. A maioria dos pequenos elementos dispostos regularmente têm largura superior a 5 graus. 

*  - Estratos (St) *- Camada nebulosa, geralmente cinzenta, de base bastante uniforme.  Quando se vê o Sol através da camada, o contorno é nítido. Ás vezes os St apresentam-se em forma de bancos esfarrapados. A precipitação, quando existe, é sob a forma de chuvisco.   

*- Cúmulos (Cu)* - Nuvens isoladas, geralmente densas e de contornos nítidos.  Desenvolvem-se verticalmente em forma de montículos, cúpulas, torres, etc.; cuja região superior parece muitas vezes uma couve-flor. As posições iluminadas pelo Sol são quase sempre de um branco brilhante, enquanto a base é realmente sombria, e sensivelmente horizontal. Estas nuvens (Cu) são, às vezes, esfarrapadas.  

*- Cumulonimbo (Cb) *- Nuvem densa e forte, de grande extensão vertical, em forma de montanha ou enormes torres. A região superior, pelo menos em parte é, em regra lisa, fibrosa ou estriada, e quase sempre achatada. Esta parte espraia-se frequentemente em forma de bigorna ou grande penacho. 


*Precipitação*

Definição e formas. Chama-se precipitação à água que, sob a forros sólida ou liquida, atinge a superfície da Terra procedente das nuvens. A precipitação pode apresentar diversas formas: 

*- Chuva* - Precipitação contínua de água liquida cujas gotas têm um diâmetro superior a 0,5 mm;

*- Chuvisco* - Precipitação bastante uniforme de gotas de água muito unidas e de diâmetros inferiores a 0,5 mm; 

*- Neve* - Precipitação de cristais de gelo que na sua maioria são ramificados; 

*- Granizo* - Precipitação de grãos de gelo de diâmetro inferior a 5 mm; 

*- Saraiva* - Precipitação de grânulos ou fragmentos de gelo de diâmetro superior a 5 mm; 

*- Aguaceiro* - Precipitação descontínua cuja queda raramente ultrapassa os 30 minutos. Pode ser constituído por chuva, saraiva ou granizo. 

*- Trovoada* - Descargas eléctricas das nuvens associada a fenómenos acústicos e ópticos acompanhados ou não de queda de precipitação. 


*Tipo de precipitação*

*  Precipitação convectiva*.  As nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical ou convectivas, Cu e Cb, dão normalmente precipitação sob a forma de aguaceiros. Se o nível de condensação está muito elevado a precipitação evapora-se antes de alcançar o solo, apresentando um aspecto esfriado por debaixo da nuvem. A este tipo de precipitação dá-se o nome de virga. Noutras ocasiões as correntes ascendentes são de tal modo intensas que as gotas são arrastadas até níveis bastante elevados, muito acima do nível de gelo, Neste caso a precipitação é sólida e chama-se granizo. 

*  Precipitação frontal*. A precipitação frontal apresenta diversas formas consoante o tipo de frente a que está associada. Assim, tratando-se de uma frente fria cuja nebulosidade é predominantemente cumuliforme, a precipitação ocorre sob a forma de aguaceiros e chuva forte à passagem da superfície frontal. Numa frente quente, cuja nebulosidade é essencialmente estratiforme, predomina a chuva e o chuvisco. Numa frente oclusa ocorre normalmente a precipitação sob a forma de aguaceiros, chuva e chuvisco, visto o tipo de nebulosidade predominante ser o das frentes quente e fria simultaneamente. 

*  Precipitação orográfica*. Vimos anteriormente que quando o fluxo de ar encontra no seu caminho um sistema montanhoso, é forçado a subir a barlavento, descendo depois a sotavento. Como consequência, a nebulosidade concentra-se a barlavento, enquanto que a sotavento a descida do ar com o consequente aquecimento, dissipa as nuvens. Assim, as grandes quantidades de precipitação nas regiões montanhosas ocorrem sempre a barlavento.

*Formação de uma massa de ar* - Regiões de origem. Para que uma massa de ar se forme é necessário que o ar fique estacionado durante algum tempo sobre uma região que tenha uma distribuição uniforme de temperatura, de modo a adquirir as suas características. A estas regiões chamam-se regiões de origem das massas de ar. As massas de ar que afectam Portugal têm origem em diversas regiões como sejam: A Sibéria, o Norte do Canadá, o Pólo Norte, o Norte de África e a região dos Açores. Assim, quando um anticiclone estaciona sobre uma destas regiões, e devido aos seus ventos fracos e à sua subsidência (movimento vertical descendente), o ar vai lentamente absorvendo as características termodinâmicas dessa região. Esse processo faz com que o ar fique com uma distribuição uniforme da temperatura e da humidade, quer na horizontal quer na vertical. 







*Massas de ar*

Uma massa de ar pode ser identificado por diversos factores, como sejam: 

- A temperatura,

- O gradiente térmico vertical. (decréscimo da temperatura com a altitude - "Standard" 6ºC/Km)

- A humidade. 

- A visibilidade, 

- As nuvens e a precipitação. 

As massas de ar instáveis (massas de ar frias que se deslocam sobre superfícies quentes) provocam: 

- Nuvens cumuliformes; 

- Precipitação tipo aguaceiros; 

- Vento moderado a forte com rajadas; 

- Visibilidade boa; 

- É possível a ocorrência de trovoadas; 

Massas de ar estáveis (massas de ar quente que se deslocam sobre superfícies frias) provocam: 

- Nuvens estratiformes e nevoeiro; 

- Precipitação do tipo chuva ou chuvisco; 

- Vento fraco a moderado; 

- Visibilidade fraca; 

*Massa de ar polar continental frio* (Pck). Este tipo de massa de ar observa-se de Novembro Fevereiro e origina as temperaturas mais baixas em Portugal Continental no Inverno. O aparecimento desta massa de ar é provocado por um anticiclone muito desenvolvido, centrado sobre o Norte da Europa, que se estende até à Península Ibérica. 

As condições de tempo associado a esta massa de ar são: 

- Céu limpo; 

- Vento fraco de Leste; 

- Visibilidade boa; 

- Grande arrefecimento nocturno; 

- Formação de geada.  






*Massa de ar polar continental quente* (Pcw). Este tipo de massa de ar ocorre durante o Inverno quando o anticiclone da Sibéria se estende em crista até ao Mediterrâneo. Esta massa de ar ocorre entre Novembro e Março. É uma massa de ar estável. 

As condições de tempo associadas são:  

- Céu pouco nublado; 

- Vento fraco de Leste; 

- Queda de neve nas terras altas; 

- Visibilidade moderada ou boa; 

- Massa de ar estável;  






*Massa de ar polar marítimo frio* (Pmk). Esta massa de ar atinge Portugal durante o Inverno quando uma depressão muito cavada se encontra sobre as Ilhas Britânicas e depois da passagem da superfície frontal fria. É uma massa de ar instável. 

As condições de tempo associadas são:  

- Céu muito nublado; 

- Vento de NW moderado a forte com rajadas; 

- Aguaceiros que podem ser de granizo; 

- Visibilidade boa; 

- É possível a ocorrência de trovoadas; 







*Massa de ar polar marítima quente* (Pmw). Esta massa de ar atinge Portugal durante os meses que vão de Setembro a Março. Isto sucede quando o Anticiclone dos Açores está a Norte dessas ilhas e com o seu eixo maior na direcção NW-SE. 

As condições de tempo associadas são: 

- Céu muito nublado; 

- Vento de NW fraco a moderado; 

- Aguaceiros; 

- Visibilidade moderada a boa; 






*Massa de ar tropical marítima* (Tm).  Esta massa de ar ocorre todo o ano quando o Anticiclone dos Açores está centrado sobre as ilhas ou antes da passagem de superfícies frontais frias. 

As condições de tempo associadas são: 

- Céu muito nublado ou encoberto de nuvens estratiformes; 

- Vento fraco de Oeste; 

- Chuva ou chuvisco; 

- Nevoeiro ou neblina; 

- Visibilidade fraca ou moderada;






*Ar tropical continental* (Tc).  Esta massa de ar atinge Portugal durante os meses mais quentes do ano, com o anticiclone dos Açores estendendo-se em crista para o Sul de França. Quando o aquecimento da Península Ibérica é muito intenso forma-se uma depressão térmica sobre o seu centro. 

As condições de tempo associadas são: 

- Céu limpo; 

- Vento fraco de NE e Nortada no litoral centro; 

- Visibilidade moderada; 

- As temperaturas mais elevadas do ano; 






Nota: Quando a depressão térmica se desloca para sobre o Alentejo, devido á entrada de ar marítimo na sua circulação, ocorrem trovoadas sobre o interior Sul de Portugal. Este fenómeno é mais frequente no final da Primavera e fim do Verão.

Os principais tipos de frentes são: 

Frentes frias; 

Frentes quentes; 

Frentes oclusas; 

Frentes estacionárias. 







A Frente fria (em cima)






Frente quente

*Variedades de tornados *

*  ·      Tornado de múltiplos vórtices:* contem dois ou mais pequenos e intensos remoinhos, chamados vórtices de sucção, orbitando o centro da circulação maior do tornado. 

*  ·      Tromba d'água:* é um tornado que forma-se ou passa sobre a água. O funil é visível por causa das nuvens de vapor d'água condensada. Como os tornados, as trombas d'água podem assumir muitas formas e frequentemente ocorrem em séries ou famílias. 

*  ·      Poeira do diabo:* é um remoinho de pouca duração que assemelha-se a um tornado porém geralmente menor e menos intenso. A maioria de poeiras do diabo são poucos metros em diâmetro não mais de 100 metros de altura e duram apenas alguns minutos depois da sua formação.

*Climatologia Descritiva de Portugal.*

* Precipitação*. A precipitação tem uma distribuição não uniforme ao longa do território. Tal facto deve-se essencialmente à distribuição do relevo. A cordilheira central divide o território em duas regiões pluviometricamente distintas; a norte do sistema a precipitação é abundante e distribuída ao longo de todo o ano, com o máximo em Dezembro e o mínimo em Julho; a sul a precipitação é menos abundante e ocorre principalmente nos meses de Outono, Inverno e Primavera. Como excepção a esta regra temos a região do vale do Douro, onde a precipitação é semelhante à ocorrida na região a sul do sistema montanhoso central. Este facto é devido à obstrução que as montanhas do Minho provocam ao normal deslocamento dos sistemas de tempo que vêm de NW. Os valores totais não só decrescem de Norte para Sul como também da costa para o interior. As diferenças apontadas são notórias se observar-mos os valores verificados em alguns locais escolhidos a Sul do sistema montanhoso Sintra - Montejunto - Estrela verificam-se duas excepções ao atrás referido: Monchique, a 395 metros de altitude (37º l9’ N e 08º 33’ W) com o valor total anual de 1264,1 mm e Barranco do Velho a 475 m de altitude (37º 14’ N e 07º 56’ W) com o valor total  de 1050,4 mm.

Temperatura. Devido à grande extensão de costa que Portugal tem, o seu clima é fortemente afectado pelo mar. A acrescentar a isto temos a proximidade do norte de África em relação ao sul do território e a grande altitude média das terras do norte. Assim, no que respeita à distribuição da temperatura, temos a considerar três grandes regiões:

-       a costa e regiões adjacentes, onde a distribuição da temperatura é fortemente afectada pela proximidade do mar e que, por isso, tem Invernos amenos e Verões pouco quentes;

-       a região sul (e o vale do Douro) que, devido à proximidade do norte de África (não se aplica ao vale do Douro) e à pequena cobertura vegetal, tem Invernos amenos mas Verões muito quentes;

-       as terras altas (Minho, Trás-os-Montes e região da serra da Estrela) vão ter as suas temperaturas médias fortemente afectadas por factores de altitude. Isto leva a que os seus Verões sejam pouco quentes e os seus Invernos sejam muito frios.

A distribuição, das isotérmicas é mais ou menos regular e paralela á linha de costa, sofrendo maior variação com o afastamento do mar. Os maiores valores médios anuais (iguais ou superiores a 17,5º C) ocorrem no Alentejo, no lado Oeste, e no Algarve. Valores da ordem dos l5º a l6º C ocorrem junto à costa e nos vales do Douro e Tejo. No Inverno, as máximas ocorrem nas zonas costeiras do Centro e Sul e as mínimas na região da Serra da Estrela e no Nordeste Transmontano. No Verão, as máximas ocorrem no Alentejo, no lado Oeste, e na região da Serra da Estrela. 

* Nevoeiro*. A ocorrência de nevoeiros em Portugal é pouco significativa em termos gerais.  Este elemento meteorológico ocorre essencialmente nas regiões montanhosas (serra da Estrela, serra da Arada, serras do Minho, etc.), em algumas regiões litorais (região do Porto, entre a Figueira da Foz e Aveiro, Cabo da Roca, etc.) e em outras regiões com determinadas particularidades na distribuição dos factores do clima, nomeadamente: proximidade de rios, grande cobertura vegetal com grande evapotranspiração associada, proximidade de barragens, etc. Em termos de distribuição mensal, os nevoeiros ocorrem principalmente durante os meses que vão de Outubro a Abril. Os nevoeiros são em regra de advecção e radiação, eventualmente orográficos e frontais. As massas de ar marítimo vindas de Oeste encontram primeiro a costa, em regra com a terra arrefecida pela radiação nocturna, formando-se nevoeiros que são por isso mais frequentes de manhã e no litoral.

* Insolação.* A distribuição da insolação é fortemente condicionada por factores de altitude (maior existência de nuvens) e pela proximidade de regiões costeiras com fortes entradas de ar marítimo (existência de nuvens, principalmente durante a manhã). À parte estes factores, a insolação aumenta de norte para sul; este factor não é de estranhar pois a região sul de Portugal está bastante próxima do norte da África. Como é fácil de entender, os maiores índices de insolação verificam-se durante o Verão com valores que, em média são o triplo dos verificados durante o Inverno. A linha de alturas Sintra - Montejunto - Estrela, faz a separação entre as regiões a norte, com menor número de horas de insolação por ano, com valores inferiores a 2400 horas, e as regiões a sul, com valores que vão das 2400 às 3100 horas.

*Vento.* A distribuição do vento em Portugal é fortemente influenciada pela ocorrência de brisas, principalmente no litoral. Como as brisas são fenómenos que ocorrem com maior intensidade durante a tarde, é conveniente estudar o vento durante a manhã e durante a tarde. A distribuição anual do vento durante a manhã não revela, no geral do território, qualquer sentido predominante, mas durante a tarde o mesmo vento já revela o sentido de NW como sentido predominante e aumento de intensidade.  Como veremos, este aumento de intensidade e esta direcção predominante do vento, quando fazemos estudos anuais, é grandemente afectado pelo vento existente durante o Verão, pois é nesta estação que o efeito de brisa se sente com maior intensidade. Durante o Inverno, o vento médio de manhã e de tarde é sensivelmente igual, pois durante esta estação não se verificam brisas de grande intensidade. Durante esta estação não existe uma direcção predominante para o vento e a sua intensidade média não excede, em geral, os 25 KT. Durante o Verão, devido às referidas brisas o vento já tem um sentido predominante (NW), sendo a sua intensidade média superior à verificada durante o Inverno. A predominância do sentido de NW verifica-se tanto de manhã como de tarde, embora seja muito mais marcado durante a tarde e com maior intensidade. Este efeito é bastante visível na costa Oeste, embora não se restrinja a esta.  Na costa Oeste existe, também, vento com forte componente de Norte (conhecido por nortada), que é provocado pela acção conjunta da brisa marítima e da depressão de origem térmica, que se forma no centro da Península Ibérica durante o Verão.

* Geada.* Os estudos climatológicos referentes à geada dão, normalmente, uma grande importância às datas da primeira e da última ocorrência. A distribuição deste elemento do clima tem uma forte ligação com a distribuição das temperaturas mínimas junto ao solo e com o tipo de cobertura do mesmo. Assim, é de esperar que as regiões com uma mais prolongada época de geadas sejam as terras montanhosas do nordeste transmontano e o interior do Alentejo (primeiras geadas em Novembro ou antes e últimas geadas em Abril ou depois - últimas geadas em Maio no caso do nordeste transmontano). Por outro lado, as  regiões expostas  a influências marítimas e os vales dos rios têm um menor período do ano com geadas (primeiras geadas normalmente em Dezembro ou depois e últimas geadas normalmente antes de Março). A região de Sagres, devido ao seu baixo índice de continentalidade, apenas tem geadas entre a última quinzena de Janeiro e a primeira quinzena de Fevereiro. No que respeita ao número anual de dias com geada este é maior nas terras de pequena cobertura vegetal de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (mais de 60 dias com geada); o interior do Alentejo tem outro máximo relativo com mais de 30 dias com geada durante o ano. As regiões de forte influência marítima e os vales dos rios têm, normalmente, menos de 10 dias com geada ao longo do ano.

* Trovoada.* Mais frequente na Primavera e Outono, com máximos em Maio e Setembro. Ocorre geralmente associada a frentes frias ou depressões térmicas. O numero de dias com trovoada, por ano, diminui de Norte para Sul, havendo no entanto algumas excepções.

*Humidade do Ar. * Os valores máximos da humidade do ar ocorrem nas zonas costeiras do Centro e Algarve. Os valores mínimos ocorrem nas regiões das serras da Estrela e Montemuro. A variação diária é maior no Verão do que no Inverno.

*Nebulosidade.* A média anual diminui de Norte para Sul. É maior nos meses de Inverno e menor nos meses de Verão.

*CLIMATOLOGIA SINÓPTICA DE PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL*

1. Situações Típicas de Inverno. No Inverno, o anticiclone dos Açores pode ligar-se a um anticiclone centrado sobre a Europa. Os dias são então muito frios, agradáveis quando se está ao Sol. As noites são extremamente frias, com forte irradiação, que pode levar à formação de geada. O vento é fraco ou moderado de NE. Com massas de ar Pc, o tempo mantém-se seco, mas com massas de ar Pm o tempo torna-se húmido e nas montanhas pode chover ou cair neve. Quando os centros depressionários vindos do Atlântico passam pelo País, tem-se mau tempo. São dias encobertos, de chuva mais ou menos intensa, por vezes acompanhada de trovoadas. O vento pode tornar-se muito forte, provocando verdadeiro temporal. A estes centros depressionários, ligam-se normalmente sistemas frontais que condicionam toda a evolução do tempo. No Inverno, esta situação é muito frequente, uma vez que o País é atravessado por sucessivos sistemas frontais, correspondentes à ondulação da frente polar. A passagem da frente quente é acompanhada de céu encoberto e chuva mais ou menos intensa e prolongada. O País é invadido por massas de ar Tm, que determinam uma subida da temperatura. O vento tende a soprar de SW, por vezes com grande intensidade. A passagem da frente fria é acompanhada de céu mais ou menos encoberto e de chuvas mais ou menos intensas, em geral dispersas e breves, do tipo aguaceiro. O País é invadido por massas de ar Pm, que determinam uma descida da temperatura. O vento tende a soprar de NW, por vezes com grande intensidade.

*Tempo Frontal.* Extensa região depressionária muito  cavada e centrada a sul da Islândia. Esta situação provoca das maiores quantidades de precipitação em Portugal. É frequente formarem-se ondulações que retardam o movimento das superfícies frontais. Após a passagem da superfície frontal, também é frequente a formação de ondulações sobre a Península Ibérica que provocam forte nebulosidade e afectam sobretudo a parte Sul do território. O vale depressionário  pós-frontal, em altitude, transporta no seu deslocamento para leste uma massa de ar bastante frio e húmido, ocorrendo trovoadas e aguaceiros de chuva e granizo. 






(b) Esta situação, é caracterizada  pelo desenvolvimento de um anticiclone com o núcleo centrado sobre a Europa do Norte. No Norte e Centro o céu apresenta-se geralmente limpo, a visibilidade boa, o vento fraco e ocorre acentuado arrefecimento nocturno. No Sul e devido à acentuada curvatura ciclónica das linhas de corrente com origem no Norte de África, existe a possibilidade de ocorrer nebulosidade, e, em alguns casos, aguaceiros e trovoadas.






*(c)    Depressão Fria.* Forma-se a NE dos Açores ou a N da  Madeira. A esta depressão está geralmente associada uma ondulação frontal bastante ocluída, portanto, quse estacionária. O vento sopra normalmente do quadrante Sul e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado. Nas regiões montanhosas ocorrem aguaceiros, por vezes acompanhados de trovoadas. esta situação ocorre principalmente de Novembro a Março.






*(d)    Anticiclone sobre a Península Ibérica. *O aparecimento deste núcleo  de altas pressões sobre a Península está relacionado com a existência de um Anticiclone semi-estacionário centrado a Oeste dos Açores. Causa bom tempo e céu limpo com vento variável e calmo. Ocorre por vezes neblina e nevoeiro geralmente persistente.






*2. Situações Típicas de Verão.* Quando o anticiclone dos Açores se estende sobre a Península Ibérica, predomina bom tempo. São dias de sol, com céu limpo. O vento é fraco ou moderado. No Verão, os dias são muito quentes, com forte insolação, mas as noites são mais amenas devido à irradiação nocturna. O aquecimento diurno pode levar à formação de um centro de baixas pressões no interior da Península. O vento tende a soprar de N e são então vulgares as nortadas, por vezes muito desagradáveis. O País fica sujeito a massas de ar Pm, Pc ou Tc, e assim o tempo é mais fresco e húmido, ou mais quente e seco. No Verão o anticiclone dos Açores, encontrando-se mais para norte, tende a bloquear a passagem das depressões, que são obrigadas a percorrer trajectórias situadas bastante a norte.

*(a)    Tempo Frontal.* No princípio e fim do verão, com o anticiclone situado a NW dos Açores, a superfície frontal fria, geralmente associada a uma depressão situada sobre a Europa Central, atinge por vezes a Península Ibérica. Afecta sobretudo as regiões montanhosas do Norte e Centro do território. Ocorre um aumento de nebulosidade e aguaceiros fracos, principalmente nas regiões montanhosas. Após a passagem da frente o vento pode soprar do quadrante Norte com forte intensidade. 






*(b)  Anticiclone dos Açores.* Durante os meses de Verão, o Anticiclone dos Açores, que se mantém quase estacionário, ou a crista de altas pressões a ele associada, condicionam as condições meteorológicas em Portugal continental. O céu apresenta-se geralmente limpo, ou pouco nublado com nuvens altas. É provável a formação de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal. 






* (c)    Depressão de Origem Térmica.* Forma-se frequentemente sobre a Península Ibérica (Maio a Setembro) uma depressão de origem térmica. Ocorre geralmente forte brisa marítima que na costa ocidental é apelidada de Nortada. A visibilidade é geralmente boa, por vezes moderada quando ocorrem aguaceiros. É provável a formação de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical e trovoadas. 






*3. Épocas de Transição.* Correspondem a períodos em que as situações não são tão claras (Primavera e Outono). A presença do Anticiclone dos Açores e de uma depressão sobre o golfo da Gasconha são as situações mais comuns nas épocas de transição. Ocasionalmente, os centros depressionários podem passar entre o Continente e a Madeira, a caminho do estreito de Gibraltar. O País é então invadido por massas de ar Tm ou Pm modificado. O vento sopra de SW e SE. O céu fica encoberto e chove no sul de Portugal. Esta situação é mais frequente na Primavera e Outono. Uma situação curiosa dá origem ao conhecido Verão de São Martinho. Na primeira quinzena de Novembro, podem-se observar por vezes belos dias de sol, céu limpo e sem vento, em que a temperatura sobe, que recorda de facto o verão pela serenidade da atmosfera, pela ausência de chuvas e pela temperatura ainda elevada durante o dia, o que se torna agradável depois da descida de Outubro. O país é invadido por massas de ar Tc, vindas do Mediterrâneo e do Norte de África. O vento tende a soprar de SE. Em 50 anos, contaram-se cerca de 15 anos em que se verificou um Verão de São Martinho típico. Na Espanha, é o “Veranillo de San Martín”, na França, o “Été de la Saint Martin” e, na Alemanha, o “Altweibersommer” ou “Verão das Velhas”.











Bom...devo ter batido algum recorde  na extensão do poste mas a minha intenção era só para deixar umas luzes sobre a meteorologia...espero que gostem 

Para mais informação http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main06.htm


----------



## ACalado (23 Nov 2007 às 22:20)

uma palavra 
magnifico  

grande fonte de informação


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2007 às 22:25)

Excelente iniciativa


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (23 Nov 2007 às 23:22)

Muito bom 

o sonho de qualquer leigo


----------



## Brigantia (23 Nov 2007 às 23:34)

Excelente tópico Mário

Deixo aqui um link onde se pode iniciar o estudo da meteorologia...
http://climatic.educaplus.org/

Não nos podemos esquecer do IM
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/didatica/menudidatica.jsp

E este contém muitas fórmulas usadas na meteo
http://www.srh.noaa.gov/elp/wxcalc/wxcalc.shtml


Espero também ter contribuido


----------



## Zoelae (23 Nov 2007 às 23:39)

Este fórum já teve o Wiki da meteo, mas entretando o administrador tirou, lá ficava tudo mais organizado penso eu


----------



## Zoelae (23 Nov 2007 às 23:45)

Ainda não percebi porque é que as massas de ar polar se dividem em quentes e frias? 
Quando se houve dizer Polar Quente, parece um paradoxo.


----------



## Minho (23 Nov 2007 às 23:49)

Zoelae disse:


> Ainda não percebi porque é que as massas de ar polar se dividem em quentes e frias?
> Quando se houve dizer Polar Quente, parece um paradoxo.




Polar quente? Onde é que isso está?


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2007 às 00:05)

Está aí acima nas massas de ar. Mas já não é a primeira vez que encontro essa denominação...


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2007 às 00:29)

Minho disse:


> Polar quente? Onde é que isso está?



Ok Já vi....





> Massa de ar polar continental quente (Pcw). Este tipo de massa de ar ocorre durante o Inverno quando o anticiclone da Sibéria se estende em crista até ao Mediterrâneo. Esta massa de ar ocorre entre Novembro e Março. É uma massa de ar estável.
> 
> As condições de tempo associadas são:
> 
> ...






Acho que só pode ser um erro grave essa caracterização das massas de ar.

Normalmente as massas de ar classificam-se em:

- Artica/Antártica  Continental *A/AA*
- Polar Continental *cP*
- Polar marítima *mP*
- Tropical Continental *cT*
- Tropical Marítima *mT*
- Equatorial Marítima *mE*


A letra em minúscula indica a origem da massa de ar e a maiúscula adjectiva quanto à temperatura a massa de ar sendo que as polares (*P*) são massas de ar frio e as tropicais (*T*) são as massas de ar quente.

Por fim ainda existe uma classificação mais subtil que é adicionar uma letra k (do alemão kalt) ou w (warm) caso a massa de ar esteja a deslocar-se sobre um local onde a temperatura é mais fria ou mais quente respectivamente.

Agora a imagem não condiz com a descrição... de maneira nenhuma o posicionamento do anticiclone na imagem acima envia ar frio para o PI. Aquela é uma situação bem mais típica dos meses de Verão, e depois para ser considerada quente (w) significava que o ar que chega à PI é mais quente que o existente. Ora isto no Inverno e com origem Siberiana é basicamente impossível... há aqui uma grande confusão!



.


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2007 às 00:48)

Minho disse:


> Por fim ainda existe uma classificação mais subtil que é adicionar uma letra k (do alemão kalt) ou w (warm) caso a massa de ar esteja a deslocar-se sobre um local onde a temperatura é mais fria ou mais quente respectivamente..



Uma confusão está aí, eles usam por exemplo o "PCW" em vez de *cPw* e não deviam usar a expressão «Massa de ar polar continental quente», porque obviamente o "w" não significa que é quente, significa apenas que sendo fria, é mais quente do que a superficie sob o qual se desloca como muito bem explicaste.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (24 Nov 2007 às 01:53)

Bem, deixo aqui um link sobre a formação dos ventos

apesar de audio brasileiro está muito bem esplicado 

http://mundoestranho.abril.com.br/animado/animado_237346.shtml#


----------



## Preacher (24 Nov 2007 às 08:41)

Fez recordar as cadeiras de geografia física e climatologia do 1º ano.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2007 às 15:15)

Umas noções da atmosfera e pressão 

http://clientes.netvisao.pt/carlhenr/7ano.htm


----------



## Mago (24 Nov 2007 às 20:12)

Excelente tópico !


----------



## hurricane (24 Nov 2007 às 21:36)

Muito bom! Excelente! Este tópico vem mesmo a calhar, pois fiquei a perceber muitas mais coisas!!! 
Parabéns


----------



## mvbueno (25 Nov 2007 às 00:55)

Grande Iniciativa do Mário!!
Gostei muito do tópico!

Acho que deveria ser fixo... e que todas as informações não fornecidas no post inicial, deveriam ser acrescentadas, como as apresentadas pelo Vince. Assim ficaria mais fácil de encontrar o que se procura


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2007 às 21:58)

Malta qual é a influencia do Jet Stream ainda não percebi muito bem sei o que é mas não sei que influencias tem ??

Empurra Anticiclones e depressões ??


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2007 às 00:12)

Mas afinal o que é um depressão cavada  eu não sei alguém me ajudee...


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2007 às 00:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas afinal o que é um depressão cavada  eu não sei alguém me ajudee...



Uma depressão cávada é uma depressão com um mínimo de pressão muito baixo. Não sei quais serão os valores típicos mas penso que deverão ser tipicamente depressões com o centro inferior a 990hPa


----------



## Charlie Brown (4 Mai 2008 às 01:21)

Eu tb não sei o seu significado, mas só pelo nome prefiro que se mantenha bem longe neste Verão


----------



## Charlie Brown (4 Mai 2008 às 02:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> Malta qual é a influencia do Jet Stream ainda não percebi muito bem sei o que é mas não sei que influencias tem ??
> 
> Empurra Anticiclones e depressões ??



Na verdade empurra também os aviões bem lá no alto. Quando apanham uma corrente destas é só poupar combustivel.


----------



## Paulo H (4 Mai 2008 às 18:29)

Parabéns Mário!

Excelente tópico, não só para os visitantes do forum como para todos os membros do forum, pois eu considero-me um iniciado nestas coisas embora apaixonado desde a infância. Todos aprendemos mais, sendo também importante conhecer o nome correcto a dar aos fenómenos, situações na Meteorologia.

Ps: Massa de ar polar quente, deve significar menos fria!


----------



## BARROS (5 Mai 2008 às 15:44)

e qual é a lógica dos ciclones extratropicais, como o que está causando ventos de 100km horários, inundações e estragos no sul do Brasil?


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2008 às 16:19)

BARROS disse:


> e qual é a lógica dos ciclones extratropicais, como o que está causando ventos de 100km horários, inundações e estragos no sul do Brasil?



A lógica é a mesma dos nossos ciclones extra tropicais no Atlântico norte, são depressões com a mesma génese em latitudes médias, nem são ciclones polares nem tropicais, por vezes (muito raro) podem adquirir características tropicais sendo chamados de subtropicais, depressões híbridas que apresentam algumas características tropicais mantendo no entanto outras características frontais/extratropicais.
Algumas vezes estas depressões/ciclones extra tropicais passam por um processo de cavamento profundo (ciclogénese explosiva) gerando ventos muitos fortes e destruidores com a intensidade ao nível de ciclones tropicais/furacões de catergoria 1 ou 2, embora com um perfil e distribuição de ventos diferente daquele que se encontra num ciclone tropical.



> Extratropical cyclones, sometimes called mid-latitude cyclones, are a group of cyclones defined as synoptic scale low pressure weather systems that occur in the middle latitudes of the Earth having neither tropical nor polar characteristics, and are connected with fronts and horizontal gradients in temperature and dew point otherwise known as "baroclinic zones".[1] Extratropical cyclones are the everyday phenomena which, along with anticyclones, drive the weather over much of the Earth, producing anything from cloudiness and mild showers to heavy gales and thunderstorms.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extratropical_cyclone



No Atlântico Sul afectam mais frequentemente a Argentina do que o Brasil, tal como aqui afectam mais a Irlanda e ilhas britânicas do que Portugal, mas quase todos os anos acaba por haver algum que afecta também o Brasil de forma mais ou menos importante como foi o caso deste, agora mais a norte e próximo da costa brasileira. Curiosamente nós em Portugal também tivemos uma depressão (Balduína) destas mais a sul e em cima do noroeste da península embora sem consequências graves como foi agora no Brasil. São raras mas lá vão ocorrendo de vez em quando.

O Eugenio Hackbart da Metsul fala disso mesmo na sua coluna de jornal que tem aí no Brasil





http://www.metsul.com/blog/


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2013 às 11:40)

Site engraçado sobre os tipos de tempestades e sobre como se formam, (separador direito).

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/jetstream/tstorms/tstrmtypes.htm


----------



## Teles (21 Out 2015 às 02:00)

Coloco aqui este video porque tem algumas imagens de vários fenómenos meteorológicos,se está no tópico errado peço o favor de algum Staff que o mude obrigado:


----------



## rokleon (7 Nov 2018 às 20:55)

Turbulência, um dos fenómenos físicos mais complexos... Na atmosfera sobretudo. (Eddies locais, Convecção, Furacões, etc.)
Excelente vídeo que não explica exatamente o fenómeno pela sua (ainda) não resolução matemática/física, mas mostra observações e estudos feitos interessantes. 
(Vídeo em inglês)


----------



## tonítruo (28 Nov 2021 às 12:52)

Segundo o http://portaldoclima.pt/pt/, o mês mais quente é agosto enquanto o mês mais frio é janeiro.
A minha questão é: Porquê que o arrefecimento é mais rápido do que o aquecimento, ou por outras palavras, porquê que apenas se demoram 4 meses a passar do mês mais quente para o mês mais frio, mas são necessários 6 meses para se passar do mês mais frio para o mês mais quente?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2021 às 16:38)

tonítruo disse:


> Ver anexo 673
> Segundo o http://portaldoclima.pt/pt/, o mês mais quente é agosto enquanto o mês mais frio é janeiro.
> A minha questão é: Porquê que o arrefecimento é mais rápido do que o aquecimento, ou por outras palavras, porquê que apenas se demoram 4 meses a passar do mês mais quente para o mês mais frio, mas são necessários 6 meses para se passar do mês mais frio para o mês mais quente?


Tem a ver com a latitude do nosso país... À nossa latitude, temos um período bem curto de pouca radiação, intercalado com meses e meses de radiação solar elevada, o que faz com que o período quente seja mais prolongado (e, por isso, que demore mais tempo a aquecer até se atingir o pico de calor anual) e o período frio mais curto. A maior proximidade ao trópico de Câncer do que ao Círculo Polar Ártico também ajuda a que os verões sejam mais prolongados e os invernos mais curtos. Isto, contudo, tem uma enorme divergência entre regiões. Em Trás-os-Montes, o período frio é bem maior porque, devido ao clima continental, a temperatura demora muito mais tempo a aquecer (ou pelo menos no caso das mínimas). 

Para além de tudo isto, a latitudes acima dos 42ºN, o mês mais quente deixa de ser agosto e passa a ser julho, essencialmente porque a radiação solar diminui bastante mais depressa que a sul. Isso explica o porquê de algumas zonas do extremo norte do país terem como mês mais quente julho e não a regra geral, que seria agosto. Acima do paralelo 50ºN, o mês mais quente é junho, essencialmente por ser o mês com maior radiação solar. É por esta razão que se convencionou que o verão meteorológico no Hemisfério Norte vai de junho a agosto, apesar de, na prática, não ser isso que acontece cá no burgo. Um pouco mais abaixo da latitude de Portugal, ali no paralelo 30ºN, o conceito de "mês mais frio" e "mês mais quente" começa a ser um bocadinho mais impreciso...


----------



## tonítruo (28 Nov 2021 às 17:44)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Tem a ver com a latitude do nosso país... À nossa latitude, temos um período bem curto de pouca radiação, intercalado com meses e meses de radiação solar elevada, o que faz com que o período quente seja mais prolongado (e, por isso, que demore mais tempo a aquecer até se atingir o pico de calor anual) e o período frio mais curto. A maior proximidade ao trópico de Câncer do que ao Círculo Polar Ártico também ajuda a que os verões sejam mais prolongados e os invernos mais curtos. Isto, contudo, tem uma enorme divergência entre regiões. Em Trás-os-Montes, o período frio é bem maior porque, devido ao clima continental, a temperatura demora muito mais tempo a aquecer (ou pelo menos no caso das mínimas).
> 
> Para além de tudo isto, a latitudes acima dos 42ºN, o mês mais quente deixa de ser agosto e passa a ser julho, essencialmente porque a radiação solar diminui bastante mais depressa que a sul. Isso explica o porquê de algumas zonas do extremo norte do país terem como mês mais quente julho e não a regra geral, que seria agosto. Acima do paralelo 50ºN, o mês mais quente é junho, essencialmente por ser o mês com maior radiação solar. É por esta razão que se convencionou que o verão meteorológico no Hemisfério Norte vai de junho a agosto, apesar de, na prática, não ser isso que acontece cá no burgo. Um pouco mais abaixo da latitude de Portugal, ali no paralelo 30ºN, o conceito de "mês mais frio" e "mês mais quente" começa a ser um bocadinho mais impreciso...


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!
Então é análogo ao facto de se levar mais tempo a atingir a temperatura mínima do dia do que se leva a atingir a temperatura máxima (porque durante a noite são horas e horas de radiação solar nula o que faz com que o período frio seja mais prolongado)...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2021 às 17:56)

tonítruo disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!
> Então é análogo ao facto de se levar mais tempo a atingir a temperatura mínima do dia do que se leva a atingir a temperatura máxima (porque durante a noite são horas e horas de radiação solar nula o que faz com que o período frio seja mais prolongado)...


Se a radiação solar durante o dia for suficiente para colmatar as horas de radiação solar nula, sim, é análogo, e é isso que acontece por cá (e sobretudo é o que acontece nos trópicos).


----------



## leofe (8 Jan 2022 às 14:42)

Boas,
Não sei se é o tópico certo, mas mesmo assim escrevo aqui.

Alguém me consegue explicar porque é que durante a madrugada a temperatura sobe e desce? 
Dou um exemplo: 
- na noite passada á meia noite a temperatura era de 3,7°C. 
- desceu um pouco até aos 2,3°C (00:25) e manteve-se estável até às 00:50. 
- entretanto começou a subir até aos 3,7°C, ficando assim entre a 01:25 e a 01:50. 
- a partir daqui começou a descer bem até às 02:45, quando chegou aos 1,3°C.
- subiu um pouco até às 03:05 (1,8°C) e voltou a descer posteriormente até às 03:50, quando estava nos 0,7°C.
- a partir daqui começou a subir de forma significativa até às 04:20 (2,4°C), altura em que estabilizou, voltando a descer a partir das 04:55, até ficar estável nos 0,5°C a partir das 05:25.
- entre mais algumas subidas e descidas pouco significativas, acabou por ser mínima às 08:15, quando estavam -0,4°C.
- de reparar que a maioria das subidas da temperatura corresponde a períodos em que o vento começou a soprar um pouco.

Alguem me esclarece esta dúvida?

Obrigado!


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2022 às 16:55)

Acho que já respondeste, é mesmo o vento. Uma ligeira brisa é suficiente para fazer subir a temperatura durante a noite.


----------



## Thomar (8 Jan 2022 às 18:11)

leofe disse:


> (....)
> *- de reparar que a maioria das subidas da temperatura corresponde a períodos em que o vento começou a soprar um pouco.
> 
> Alguem me esclarece esta dúvida?*
> ...


Está respondido!
Sempre que sopra vento e neste caso em noites de inversão térmica a temperatura sobe sempre um pouco (basta veres históricos de estações meteo no wunderground e vais ver que todas as estações em noites destas, sempre que sopra vento a temperatura sobe), mesmo que a sensação térmica provocada pelo vento faça parecer que está mais frio do que efetivamente está.
ex: Indices biometeológicos IPMA, ou windchill.


----------



## leofe (9 Jan 2022 às 00:25)

Thomar disse:


> Está respondido!
> Sempre que sopra vento e neste caso em noites de inversão térmica a temperatura sobe sempre um pouco (basta veres históricos de estações meteo no wunderground e vais ver que todas as estações em noites destas, sempre que sopra vento a temperatura sobe), mesmo que a sensação térmica provocada pelo vento faça parecer que está mais frio do que efetivamente está.
> ex: Indices biometeológicos IPMA, ou windchill.





Dan disse:


> Acho que já respondeste, é mesmo o vento. Uma ligeira brisa é suficiente para fazer subir a temperatura durante a noite.


Então a minha teoria estava certa. Muito obrigado por me esclarecerem!


----------



## Mammatus (9 Jan 2022 às 03:42)

leofe disse:


> Então a minha teoria estava certa. Muito obrigado por me esclarecerem!


Sim.

Cá está o registo da estação que sigo. Basta uma pequena aragem para a temperatura subir.


----------



## leofe (28 Jan 2022 às 23:12)

Boa noite,
Ontem e hoje a humidade andou baixinha. Aqui ás 23:11 a humidade está nos 30% (se não fosse pela temperatura diria que era verão ).

Alguém me consegue elucidar sobre o que está a provocar isto? É normal?

Atentamente,
leofe


----------



## tonítruo (17 Abr 2022 às 18:26)

leofe disse:


> Boa noite,
> Ontem e hoje a humidade andou baixinha. Aqui ás 23:11 a humidade está nos 30% (se não fosse pela temperatura diria que era verão ).
> 
> Alguém me consegue elucidar sobre o que está a provocar isto? É normal?
> ...


Não sou de todo um perito nisto e estou mais de dois meses atrasado mas, recuando nos registos, imagino que fosse simplesmente a manifestação à superfície da massa de ar seco que estava sobre a península ibérica, visto que à altitude onde a pressão é de 850hPa, a humidade relativa estava apenas nos 12%.



URL do mapa.


----------

